# Strong Coffee Lovers



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I like it strong but with no legs and not bitter myself, drink it black. I get the best of both worlds with French Market Coffee and Chicory medium roast in the red can. It's easy to make it too strong with this stuff. I use about a tablespoon and half for 7 cups in a drip pot.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you like strong coffee try putting a couple of spoonfuls of expresso coffee in the pot.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

It's strong enough the way I make it. I know strong bitter coffee. Before retiring I've gotten some from the vending machines that could walk, talk and sometimes knock you down.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It’s not bitter, just strong and robust. I grew up with expresso coffee with a lemon peel run around the rim of the cup and then dropped into the cup…when I grew up I liked a side of anisette to accompany the cup of expresso. 

I also have a great expresso pot that makes delicious black coffee.
This is it…we use it a few times a week.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> It’s not bitter, just strong and robust. I grew up with expresso coffee with a lemon peel run around the rim of the cup and then dropped into the cup…when I grew up I liked a side of anisette to accompany the cup of expresso.
> 
> I also have a great expresso pot that makes delicious black coffee.
> This is it…we use it a few times a week.
> ...


This is the first time I have heard anyone drinking anisette since 1962. When I was in the Brooklyn Shipyards I tried some anisette and really liked it. I hadn't heard of anyone using it in coffee though.

My French press is glass but has a metal outsides, it holds 4 small cups or three regular size cups of coffee. I use 4 heaping (really heaping) tables spoons of Columbian McCafe per pot. I get the water hot, just before boiling, put the coffee in the press, stir and let set for 4 minutes, then plunge. It is a little too strong for my wife, she likes the instant coffee.

If you like strong coffee, you should try some Cajon coffee, that stuff will stand the hair up on your head. lol


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, Italians always put a dash of anisette in their cup of expresso.
I like a shot of it on the side.
I love anisette, love anisette in cookies and biscotti too.
My guy has a good handle on making strong coffee…
I like my men and my coffee strong.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I haven't tried anisette, hmm, anise flavored.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, Italians always put a dash of anisette in their cup of expresso.


Are you sure it’s anisette ? The Italians I know use a very similar anise based liqueur called Sambuca, which is made in Italy.

Italians may also drink Sambuca con la mosca, typically in a bar or restaurant setting. It’s a straight Sambuca with one or more coffee beans in it. The name means Sambuca with a fly.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Ha, yeah, it would be Sambuca in Italy, Anisette in France, Ouzo in Greece, Raki in Turkey and Arak in Lebanon and I think the rest of the Middle East. But I think only the Italians put a drop in espresso.

Re French Press, I tried it for the first time in an AirBnB I stayed in a few weeks ago. It had complete instructions, and the coffee was delicious. But it was a bit too much effort. I use a single-serve coffee maker that makes really good coffee. It doesn't take pods - you use ground coffee. It has a really genius double-mesh filter system that you just rinse out and reuse (so you don't need paper filters). The last sip in your cup does have a bit of sludge, but... don't drink the last sip. I like it strong and black, and this really delivers.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, I‘m sure that I mean Anisette. I grew up on it. I prefer Anisette rather than Sambuca as it is lighter.

Sambuca is heavier liqueur and a bit sweeter.
Although, I currently have - 2 bottles of Opal Sambuca in my kitchen wine cabinet and one bottle of regular Romana Sambuca.
Anisette has been around longer than Sambuca.
My neighbor makes delicious Anisette and gives me a bottle every year, it’s delicious.





















Sambuca is regulated by the European Union, while anisette is not. “So when a company produces sambuca , it has to follow some strict rules, while anisette is more open recipe,” says Meletti. This may have to do with the fact that anisette is a much older product, dating back to the 18th century, while Sambuca is more recent.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

How does your neighbor make anisette?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

What I remember is the anisette was on the thick side, but it sure was good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

snic said:


> How does your neighbor make anisette?


Donno, he guards the recipe with his life ( it’s from his Grandpa)
I know he starts out with a bottle of vodka, then adds lots of star anise
and some fennel seed and another spice (?) and a lot of sugar…
it takes several weeks, and then he strains it - and that’s all I know…

I made Fireball Cinnamon whiskey myself once - it was great.  

Fireball whiskey …I did what’s in this video ( make sure you take out the
hot peppers after two days)
I used my husbands brandy to make it…he wasn’t too happy about that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

These are anisette cookies, even the icing has anisette in it. Delicious.









The ones in the middle are anisette toast with walnuts…great dunking cookies.
My guy overdoses on them.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

BigJim said:


> This is the first time I have heard anyone drinking anisette since 1962. When I was in the Brooklyn Shipyards I tried some anisette and really liked it. I hadn't heard of anyone using it in coffee though.
> 
> My French press is glass but has a metal outsides, it holds 4 small cups or three regular size cups of coffee. I use 4 heaping (really heaping) tables spoons of Columbian McCafe per pot. I get the water hot, just before boiling, put the coffee in the press, stir and let set for 4 minutes, then plunge. It is a little too strong for my wife, she likes the instant coffee.
> 
> If you like strong coffee, you should try some Cajon coffee, that stuff will stand the hair up on your head. lol


Sounds like my press. I use it when camping- heat the water on the fire and add it to the press.
I use Starbucks Sumatra coffee with a small amount of cream at home and camping. Ironic though, I avoid Starbucks drive throughs. Instead, I use the local folks for my Americanos


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> I like my men and my coffee strong.


I was just reading about anise and it has estrogenic effects. Ironic.😊


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> If you like strong coffee try putting a couple of spoonfuls of expresso coffee in the pot.


Back in Miami we had a large Cuban population. My favorite to this day is Café con leche. It is espresso with hot milk and sugar.
The natives drank it straight out of tiny paper cups. Sure was good stuff. We make it here on occasion. 
We use this and heat the milk up on the stove top.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I was just reading about anise and it has estrogenic effects. Ironic.😊


 I‘m surprised…Anisette has a strong licorice flavor, my Grandpa loved anisette and he loved licorice…He always kept a bag of licorice on his nightstand, and a bottle of anisette close to the old fashioned expresso coffee pot that you turned upside down after the coffee was perked…I still have that coffee pot.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'll send you a link.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> Back in Miami we had a large Cuban population. My favorite to this day is Café con leche. It is espresso with hot milk and sugar.
> The natives drank it straight out of tiny paper cups. Sure was good stuff. We make it here on occasion.
> We use this and heat the milk up on the stove top.
> View attachment 670593


Yes, my two sons have this coffee pot…one has in in red and the other has it in silver…
did you know that the Italian gentleman that invented this pot- when he died they put his ashes into the coffee pot?
Our daughter has a professional expresso and cappuccino machine on her counter.
I always have my son in law make me a cup of cappuccino, it’s very close to what you get in Italy. ( close, but not exactly)
Everyone in our family loves expresso. We love cappuccino as well, and make it often.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The best Cappuccino I ever had was in St. Mark's Square in Venice, Italy. Piazza San Marco.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BTW, JV…I have the modern version of the Bialetti, you have the traditional version of this amazing pot.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> The best Cappuccino I ever had was in St. Mark's Square in Venice, Italy. Piazza San Marco.


I found the cappuccino all over Italy to be delicious…everywhere you went there where stores with outdoor ledges - where you could just walk up and get a cup of cappuccino all day long.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> I found the cappuccino all over Italy to be delicious…everywhere you went there where stores with outdoor ledges - where you could just walk up and get a cup of cappuccino all day long.


Although, I've been told that Italians consider cappuccino to be a morning drink, and caffè (what we call espresso) an anytime drink. Not that the cafes won't make you a cappuccino whenever you want  .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I found that in Italy it’s served 24/7. They all have big beautiful coffee expresso makers ( even the smallest of bistros) with the attached hot milk frothers.. hmmm.. I think I’ll have meself a cup later.
Here’s the expresso pot that I grew up with. ( It’s upside down in this photo.)
After the water boils on the bottom you flip it over and the coffee drips through the coffee strainer that is in the middle.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> I found that in Italy it’s served 24/7. They all have big beautiful coffee expresso makers ( even the smallest of bistros) with the attached hot milk frothers.. hmmm.. I think I’ll have meself a cup later.
> Here’s the expresso pot that I grew up with. ( It’s upside down in this photo.)
> After the water boils on the bottom you flip it over and the coffee drips through the coffee strainer that is in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 670605


The coffee maker that looks like it is made of aluminum, does it make coffee like the old Silex vacuum siphon maker? That made the best coffee I ever had.










Silex 6-cup Glass Vacuum Siphon Coffee Maker Pot Ceramic-cloth | Etsy


Silex 6-cup vacuum coffee maker and cloth/spring filter, circa 1930s. Measures 10 1/8 high with both pieces together, not including upper chamber lid. Both top & bottom sections are embossed with Pyrex made in USA plus Silex 6 UK-8 made in USA on the top section and Silex 7 LK-8 made in USA. Metal




www.etsy.com





I have never had expresso or cappuccino, I will have to give them a try.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, same principle, the boiling water drips down through the coffee.
( I think that is the way the Silex works.)

Jim, you can make delicious cappuccino at home,
with black coffee, but you need a milk frothier like this.
They work great, just put a little milk in it pump it
up and down several times and the milk gets all foamy,
then you pour it into the cup of hot black coffee.

I bought mine in a home goods store for about 10 bucks.
They may not be readily available where you live, so search
Amazon.

I just did a quick search on amazon…


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

snic said:


> Although, I've been told that Italians consider cappuccino to be a morning drink, and caffè (what we call espresso) an anytime drink. Not that the cafes won't make you a cappuccino whenever you want  .


It's made with espresso, just adding steamed, foamed milk, also. Maybe it's easier on the stomach in the morning.
I was a barista in another life.😊 There was an unspoken competition to make the best steamed milk.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> They work great, just put a little milk in it pump it
> up and down several times and the milk gets all foamy,


I have an East Indian friend - very traditional, country. She made coffee for me one day with frothy milk. She took the hot milk & shook it in a closed comtainer & it made froth. That's probably how it started.😄 Like the way they discovered whipped cream.









The Invention of Cappucino - KnowledgeNuts


In 1938, Achille Gaggia, a café owner in Milan, made improvements on the espresso machine. His unique, modern design ideas eventually led to the invention of steamed milk. Adding cream or milk to coffee wasn’t a new idea, but the peaked, extravagantly frothy topping on cappuccino as we know it...




knowledgenuts.com


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmmmm, not sure I would like that with milk in the coffee, but it is worth a try, never know if it is good unless you try it.

I appreciate you explaining that too me, thanks.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I definitely like coffee. 4 criteria. Strong, black, hot and FRESH. So service station coffee is out. I used to make like 4 cups in the morning in a small coffee brewer. Than wifey stopped drinking it, so I didn't see much need in making so much. I cut back to one cup so I had to go a different route. Don't laugh, please. I bought a Keurig, and found that Paul Newman's French Roast, and Dunkin Donuts Dark roast, really suit my taste buds. They are strong, but not bitter. I thought all Keurig Kpods tasted like weak instant coffee, but these really taste good.

Edit: Oh yeah, my wife's deceased husband's family was first generation Cuban. When we visited once, the matriarch of the family asked who wanted expresso. Everybody declined. Not me. I'm always game. Holy crap. She made it from some Cuban coffee and I didn't sleep for two days, I don't think. Gee.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Daughter buys Starbucks coffee and it’s very good, strong and delicious.
My neice has a Keurig but to me, her coffee is weak.
You can make a smaller amount to water go into the cup with the same
size coffee pod. That’s what I always tell her to do, “Make me a small cup!”


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Hmmmm, not sure I would like that with milk in the coffee, but it is worth a try, never know if it is good unless you try it.
> 
> I appreciate you explaining that too me, thanks.


Jim, just start with the black coffee (expresso) with a lemon peel
rubbed around the rim of the cup. And if you like strong coffee
mix the black coffee together with the regular coffee.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> BTW, JV…I have the modern version of the Bialetti, you have the traditional version of this amazing pot.
> 
> View attachment 670594


The one I pictured I do not have. It was the first picture I found. I have the one like you posted above.


----------

